# Anyone have a milestone pregnancy "week"?



## onceisenough1

Does anyone have a week of pregnancy that they get to and breathe a little easier? I am coming up on 24 which some say is the week of viability, but I feel in no way relaxed!!


----------



## PugLuvAh

Congratulations! Helps the stress levels a bit when we pass certain stages, doesn't it? I don't really start settling down and relaxing till I'm past week 32.

I've past 2 personal milestones: past the point of my miscarriage (6 weeks), and just last week--healthy 12 week ultrasound. If everything keeps going well we'll tell our family in another couple of weeks (plus, I'm showing already so I look ridiculous!).


----------



## ItsAWonder

After 2 miscarriages I will hopefully pass a milestone on Thursday. We are doing an early scan at 6+1 to look for a fetal pole and heartbeat. If all goes well this will be the first heartbeat I hear. I will definitely breathe easier after that!


----------



## onceisenough1

ItsAWonder said:


> After 2 miscarriages I will hopefully pass a milestone on Thursday. We are doing an early scan at 6+1 to look for a fetal pole and heartbeat. If all goes well this will be the first heartbeat I hear. I will definitely breathe easier after that!


Good luck! I hope little bean stays sticky and strong!


----------



## Fairydust22

I will reach a milestone on Tuesday I will be 8 weeks In august I mc at 7 weeks so fingers crossed I make it too Tuesday :)


----------



## battyatty

Every day for me at my age!
But I suppose I will breath a little easier at 12 weeks...... maybe!


----------



## ItsAWonder

I never re-posted but we did see the fetal pole, yolk and heartbeat last Thursday. Crazy enough, we saw it abdominally!

Onto next milestone - 9 week scan in about 2 more weeks....


----------



## onceisenough1

ItsAWonder said:


> I never re-posted but we did see the fetal pole, yolk and heartbeat last Thursday. Crazy enough, we saw it abdominally!
> 
> Onto next milestone - 9 week scan in about 2 more weeks....

Congrats!


----------



## Havmercy

onceisenough1 said:


> Does anyone have a week of pregnancy that they get to and breathe a little easier? I am coming up on 24 which some say is the week of viability, but I feel in no way relaxed!!

First milestone was 6 weeks since we had a miscarriage in June. We are doing genetic testing milestone, had a Down's scare with first. I had a preemie last year at 32 weeks, that's my last big one I hope to make this one full term.


----------



## onceisenough1

Was your downs scare ok? I was worried with this one but had no soft markers.


----------



## surprisepg

My next milestone is 24 weeks then reaching third tri.


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes when I'm out of first tri I'll be elated. I've just had a bright red bleed and now a dull achy feeling down there. We went half way around the world to finally get pregnant and I'll be devastated if this doesn't work, plus everybody knows and are rooting for us. I'm just hoping to get to the 14 and then 26 week mark.


----------



## surprisepg

2have4kids said:


> Yes when I'm out of first tri I'll be elated. I've just had a bright red bleed and now a dull achy feeling down there. We went half way around the world to finally get pregnant and I'll be devastated if this doesn't work, plus everybody knows and are rooting for us. I'm just hoping to get to the 14 and then 26 week mark.

I hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

Thank you Surprisepg. The bleeding was heavy but then stopped as well as the pains. I don't think it was a full m/c but my doc told me to call her for a scan first thing Monday morning. We'll see what went on. There were 2 embryos put back, maybe I lost 1? Or the doc said it could have been a tear in one of the placentas? Can't wait for the scan.


----------

